# JFK's favorites



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Everyone knows about the midnight dash to secure the Upmann cigars JFK was so fond of, but what about the other cigars he smoked, the ones some people say he enjoyed _more_ - from the Phillipines?

There's speculation that he enjoyed smoking Alhambras. Has anyone tried one of these cigars before? I see them online anywhere from $5 a cigar to $36 a box and I have no idea how reputable these retailers are. I'd love to try one and would have no problem doing a split if we had a good source...

Some of you historians need to chime in!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Huh, good question Andrew! I've been watching a lot of videos on youtube about the whole Salinger deal and the Upmanns on the eve of the embargo. Very interesting stuff indeed but I too would like some more information!


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's something interesting that popped up on google, an auction for a personalized box of stogies from the Filipino people to JFK. Alhambras, actually.

Funny how they look like they haven't been touched, though.

Lot Detail - President Kennedy's "Handsome, Personalized, Mahogany Box of Very Fine Cigars" Presented to Him by the Philippine Government


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

chu2 said:


> Here's something interesting that popped up on google, an auction for a personalized box of stogies from the Filipino people to JFK. Alhambras, actually.
> 
> Funny how they look like they haven't been touched, though.
> 
> Lot Detail - President Kennedy's "Handsome, Personalized, Mahogany Box of Very Fine Cigars" Presented to Him by the Philippine Government


Awesome, thanks for the link! I want to track some of these cigars down (as long as they don't cost me $4k ).


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Petite Upmann


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hermit said:


> Petite Upmann


Sorry, I was trying to be too clever with the title. Everyone always talks about the Upmann but rarely do you hear about JFK enjoying cigars from the Philippines.

Rumor has it, he liked the Philippine-rolled cigars _better_ than the Cubans he was so widely known for enjoying - although that may be a marketing tactic by the Philippine gov't. Irregardless, correspondence between JFK and the La Flor de Isabela brand's Alhambra label exists, and personalized humidors of Alhambras were the cigars gifted to JFK (see the above link) after the Philippine gov't realized he was a cigar smoker.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm curious to if ever favored any other CC's though? Also, these phillipine's cigars are pretty much never talked of from what I have heard, can they be any good? Could you send me the link Andrew? I'm curious to check them out and do a bit of research!


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm really curious about these Filipino cigars now :bump:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

If shuckins hasn't smoked them, they don't exist.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Tritones said:


> If shuckins hasn't smoked them, they don't exist.


So very true.

I might as well wait for the master to chime in. If I don't hear from him by this evening I'll PM him a link to this!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

There is ample evidence about JFK's penchant for cigars and the stories from P. Sallinger about his obtaining those 1200 Petit Upmanns is fact. There are more stories as to why these were his favorites...number one was their size and taste. It enabled JFK to smoke what he wanted to as he was always in conversation with others at State Dinners and would become engrossed with the person he was talking with...he'd casually put down the Upmann and let it go out. Rarely would he finish a single one because of the extraordinary schedule he had. He never smoked cigarettes.

Mrs. Kennedy on the other hand was a chain smoker who at times would try cigars and actually became a closet cigar smoker and Bobby also would become a cigar smoker as well.

It was a well known fact that heads of state were always bringing boxes of cigars to the President in some humidors that were exquisite in their woodwork but from my reading JFK's favorites were the Upmanns and R&J cigars. Not sure that he had fascination for any phillipine cigars as I have not read this.

There have been stories from those who were closest to JFK as far as if he smoked CC's once he signed legislation to outlaw them....the written facts are he did. What he disdained was when they were brought to him in full view of the press or anyone who wasn't in the "Irish Mafia" because he knew people were watching him....he would act like he was chastising them and tell the offender that he would not ever smoke them and tell an aide to take them away to be given to DOJ so that they would be taken care of as the law dictated. The real story is that he had enough sources to get what he wanted anytime he wanted. Kruschev would at times tempt the President by sending CC's thru United States emissaries and JFK had to send them back. It was entertainment at its best in this 'cat and mouse' game between these two Leaders.

It is also noted that Kruschev had a very strong crush on Mrs. Kennedy which was very helpful during those times when the US and Russia were conducting Cold War activities.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Okay, this is what got me interested in these...

"In addition to Cubans, Kennedy was known to favor Philippine cigars... Other White House insiders of the Kennedy era say that JFK actually preferred Philippine cigars to Cubans, but the truth of that claim remains in dispute. What we do know - again because one of the monogrammed boxes came up for auction - is that the president continued to receive a steady supply of cigars from the Philippines throughout his presidency." The Truth About Kennedy and Those Cuban Cigars


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Good read, love the Lewinsky reference, looks like I have to get me a Phillipino cigar or two (boxes of course).


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

scottw said:


> Good read, love the Lewinsky reference, looks like I have to get me a Phillipino cigar or two (boxes of course).


Box split??????? :idea:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Out of every book I have read about Kennedy ( I've read a ton of them ) those who were closest to him ...Kenny O'Donnell, Dave Powers and Ted Sorenson along with Pierre Salinger noted that his choices for cigars were the Petit Upmans and R&J's....in most of the memiors of these men it has been noted that JFK was given tons of cigars and humidors because of his love of cigars. What a lot of them wanted back from him was the endorsement of those brands ( which he didn't ) so this is why we see some of those companies who still want to gain from the name whether its thru the "JFK" Humidors that are being sold to simply JFK 'might' have smoked a certain cigar. As that article suggests it's about "speculation" and not certainty. I'd like to see proof positive that he actually enjoyed them plus the pricing for these is not something that will blow your "dress up"....TBC Panetelas Ctn50
Regular price: $38.00
Sale price: $35.00.....sorry but I can't see these getting the same raves from JFK as the petit upmanns...but then again I could be wrong. lol


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Tritones said:


> *Box split???????* :idea:


I don't think Clinton could've done that to her........................oh, you mean split a box of the cigars? Sure, I'd be up for that.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

All of the cigars I have smoked from the Phillipines have been absolutely horrid. If you don't believe me then order you some "Fighting Cock" and try to smoke one. u


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Something about saying "I smoked a Fighting Cock last night" just doesn't sound right.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

stevodenteufel said:


> Something about saying "I smoked a Fighting Cock last night" just doesn't sound right.


RG bump for that one!:rofl:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

stevodenteufel said:


> Something about saying "I smoked a Fighting Cock last night" just doesn't sound right.


That's about as bad as saying "I just sucked down a Hesitant Pirate"


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> That's about as bad as saying "I just sucked down a Hesitant Pirate"


I'm literally sitting LOLing at my desk right now, touche :rofl:


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> RG bump for that one!:rofl:


I'm rather new here, whats an RG bump?


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

stevodenteufel said:


> I'm literally sitting LOLing at my desk right now, touche :rofl:


Haha well when my friend and I bought our first sampler, there was a pair of Hesitant Pirate cigars. So, we always joked about like changing out Facebook status to "Just got done sucking down a Hesitant Pirate with my buddy!" just to see what people did haha!



stevodenteufel said:


> I'm rather new here, whats an RG bump?


If you look under a Persons Avatar, like there is a Green dot that is there if they are online or not and then next to it you can add Ring Gauge (RG) to their reputation.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Reminds me of when I saw a cigar named the Punisher, me and my friends were wondering why you would put something called the "Punisher" in your mouth....sounds painful. "I smoked a Punisher", who names this crap?

And good to know! I'm clearly moving up in the world


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

You think that's bad, just wait for the Drew Estate "My Uzi Weighs a Ton" LOL


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

BMack said:


> You think that's bad, just wait for the Drew Estate "My Uzi Weighs a Ton" LOL


Haha I know Brian! When I saw that video of him smoking it I was like, 1.) that cigar is ridiculously large and 2.) that's a very ridiculous name! haha


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

I just received a box of 25 Tabacalera Coronas Sumatra from my step-mother, who visits the Philippines regularly.

The first 4 people to PM will get a 5er on me.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Andrew,

Your DC# is 0310 0480 0000 7328 3702

There are still 3 remaining.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

PM sent, thanks.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

One 5er left.

Andrew's went out today.

All others will go out tomorrow.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Much appreciated :clap2:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> All of the cigars I have smoked from the Phillipines have been absolutely horrid. If you don't believe me then order you some "Fighting Cock" and try to smoke one. u


I'm hoping these are a bit better than Fighting Cock...thanks for the smokes, can't wait to try them.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

I PM'ed you Mike.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

All 5ers have been spoken for.

They will ship tomorrow.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike, you are too cool. RG for you!


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Gary,

Which book is your favorite? I have always been interested in reading about him, but have not had the time. well I am making time and would be interested in hearing which was your favorite.

thanks

Dan



Cigary said:


> Out of every book I have read about Kennedy ( I've read a ton of them ) those who were closest to him ...Kenny O'Donnell, Dave Powers and Ted Sorenson along with Pierre Salinger noted that his choices for cigars were the Petit Upmans and R&J's....in most of the memiors of these men it has been noted that JFK was given tons of cigars and humidors because of his love of cigars. What a lot of them wanted back from him was the endorsement of those brands ( which he didn't ) so this is why we see some of those companies who still want to gain from the name whether its thru the "JFK" Humidors that are being sold to simply JFK 'might' have smoked a certain cigar. As that article suggests it's about "speculation" and not certainty. I'd like to see proof positive that he actually enjoyed them plus the pricing for these is not something that will blow your "dress up"....TBC Panetelas Ctn50
> Regular price: $38.00
> Sale price: $35.00.....sorry but I can't see these getting the same raves from JFK as the petit upmanns...but then again I could be wrong. lol


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Mike, you are too cool. RG for you!


+1.

Went to the opera last night and missed this whole section of the thread - bummer!


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

I packaged everyone's cigars and drove down to the post office only to discover that they are closed on the weekends.

I will try to make it to the UPS store tomorrow, but worst case scenario, all remaining 5ers will go out on Monday. I apologize for the delay, but everyone who received a confirmation PM will get their cigars in the next 3 or 4 days.

I will post tracking or DC#s as soon as the cigars are shipped.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Seasick Sailor said:


> I packaged everyone's cigars and drove down to the post office only to discover that they are closed on the weekends.
> 
> I will try to make it to the UPS store tomorrow, but worst case scenario, all remaining 5ers will go out on Monday. I apologize for the delay, but everyone who received a confirmation PM will get their cigars in the next 3 or 4 days.
> 
> I will post tracking or DC#s as soon as the cigars are shipped.


Nothing to apologize for, after all you're doing us a favor!


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

All packages have been shipped.

Please check your inbox for DC#s

I hope you all enjoy them.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Got mine today Mike. I'll give them a week or two to recover from the trip, then fire up one. Nice little PC took a ride with them. Thanks!!! :ss


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice looking Cigars Johnny! Let us know how they are!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> I just received a box of 25 Tabacalera Coronas Sumatra from my step-mother, who visits the Philippines regularly.
> 
> The first 4 people to PM will get a 5er on me.





Seasick Sailor said:


> All 5ers have been spoken for.
> 
> They will ship tomorrow.





Tritones said:


> +1.
> 
> Went to the opera last night and missed this whole section of the thread - bummer!


OK - so this was an amazing offer and I tried to express a little bit of how generous Mike is. I also whined a little about missing the chance.

And this is what he did to me:










A great fiver of La Flor de la Isabela selections. I am hugely looking forward to trying these as soon as they get a little rest from their trip.

Thank you, Mike - you are precisely the sort of gentleman who makes Puff such a great place.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

It seems as though most of you have received your cigars, and that they arrived in one piece. I hope you all enjoy them. I haven't had one. I hope they aren't total dog rockets!


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Tritones said:


> OK - so this was an amazing offer and I tried to express a little bit of how generous Mike is. I also whined a little about missing the chance.
> 
> And this is what he did to me:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. I'm a bit speechless to tell you the truth. I love this community, and I really hope to be able to contribute to it continuing to be the great community that it is. Puff has given so much to me in such a short amount of time that simple things like sharing sticks with fellow BsOTL seems like the least I can do.

Thanks again


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

I just looked at them again and noticed you put a humidity pack in...I'm not sure if you did that for everyone or if you sent it to me because I was having humidity issues in another thread and you saw. However, either way I'm truly grateful.


----------

